# WSCAD Prof. oder Eplan Electrical P8 compact (gleicher preis)



## superkato (6 November 2013)

Hallo,
wir wollen uns eine Software zum erstellen von Stromlaufplänen  zulegen (Anforderung: SPS, Kleine Anlagen,  Stücklistenerstellung)
Ich hab bei beiden Firmen angefragt und staunte (nicht) das WSCAD Prof. ca. 2800€ kostet und die P8 compact 2250€ 
Wartung ist bei WSCAD 650€ pro jahr und bei Eplan 610€  
Dafür ist bei wscad das erste jahr wartung umsonst wenn ich bis ende des monats bestelle.


Leider kann ich die Features nicht direkt gegenüberstellen. Würde gerne wissen was ihr denkt?
Die Eplan version scheint mir ein wenig beschnitten mit 40 seiten pro projekt, da ich aber diese Software nur für kleine Projekte brauche wäre es denkbar bei größeren Sachen Teilprojekte zu erstellen.

Die Bedienung finde ich bei beiden System gut.


Wäre für einen Rat sehr dankbar.


Gruß
Sven


----------



## kolbendosierer (6 November 2013)

Hi,

Wir benutzen die WSCAD Suite 2012. Zuvor haben wir mit der 5 er Version gearbeitet. Mit WSCAD komme ich ganz gut zurecht, E-plan kenne ich nur die 5.5 ( ist ne weile her). 
Zur Thema Hotline kann ich auch nur positives berichten. 
Sind es bei der EPlan Compact Version den 40 Seiten oder nur 20?

Ich persönlich hätte auch lieber gerne EPlan, da eben 90% aller unserer Zulieferer mit dem Arbeiten. Das würde einiges erleichtern ( Pflege der Doku). Aber der Preis .....

Ist eben so, das wenn du dich mit einem unterhältst der bisher nur mit e plan gearbeitet hat, meist kein gutes Wort über andere Software rauskommt. 

Am Ende entscheidet eben der Geldbeutel. Leider.

Gruß


----------



## superkato (6 November 2013)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Wir benutzen die WSCAD Suite 2012. Zuvor haben wir mit der 5 er Version gearbeitet. Mit WSCAD komme ich ganz gut zurecht, E-plan kenne ich nur die 5.5 ( ist ne weile her).
> Zur Thema Hotline kann ich auch nur positives berichten.
> ...



Danke für deine Erfahrung.

Ja die kann 40 Seiten.
Also die Eplan Compact + Mounting Panel kostet ca. 3000€ 

Vorteil wäre das beim nächsten Projekt ich nicht von WSCAD auf Eplan umsteigen müsste und sich dieser Invest armotisiert.
Wenn wir eigene Anlagen erstellen würden, wo keiner die Pläne in die Hand bekommen würde, wäre dies in Ordnung.

Aber der Auftraggeber hätte Vozugsweise Eplan P8 Pläne und Doku.


----------



## artofautomation (7 November 2013)

Hallo Sven,

vor dieser Entscheidung stand ich auch vor einiger ZEit. Habe mich nach langem hin und her für WSCAD Suite Professional entschieden. Ausschlaggebend war, die Seitenbegrenzung bei EPLAN P8 Compact. Ausserdem ist WSCAD Suite Professional vom Leistungsumfang wesentlich umfangreicher als EPLAN P8 Compact. Wenn dann kann man P8 Comact eher mit WSCAD Suite Compact vergleichen.

Kann dir WSCAD Suite Professional nur empfehlen, da machst du nix verkehrt.

Letztendlich liegt die Entscheidung aber bei dir, bzw. was deine Kunden fordern. 

Gruß

artofautomation


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2013)

Die Entscheidung hängt eher von euren Kunden ab.
Wenn die Forderung kommt, dass ihr die ECAD-Daten mitliefern müsst, dann bist du mit EPlan auf der sicheren Seite.
EPlan ist halt - egal ob berechtigt oder nicht - quasi der Standard.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## superkato (12 November 2013)

Mein Vater hatte noch eine Eplan 5 compact Lizenz, die werde ich upgraden.

Der Kunde würde lieber eine E-Plan Schaltung sehen.


----------



## eplananbieter (24 Mai 2015)

Hallo!

Weiß du wieviel dann die aktuellste Version von ePlan P8 Professional kosten kann?

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Herr Mann (10 August 2015)

Ich greife das Thema nach langer Zeit nochmal auf.

Wir stehen nun auch vor der Entscheidung "WSCad Suite Professional (EE-Expert+CE-Advanced+El-Lite)" oder "ePlan P8 compact+Mounting Panel". Preislich liegen die beiden Versionen nah beieinander. Leider bin ich mit der Gegenüberstellung der Features überfordert. Mir ist lediglich aufgefallen, dass WSCad Projekte in z.B. englisch übersetzen kann und ePlan in dieser Ausbaustufe nicht. Und ePlan ist auf 40 Seiten beschränkt, was für uns ausreichend ist.

Kennst noch jemand Unterschiede? Ach ja ... Kundenvorgaben gibt es z.Zt. noch nicht.

Ich bin für jede Info dankbar


----------



## elteg (10 August 2015)

Also, WSCAD und P8 nehmen sich in ihrer Funktionalität nicht viel. Früher war WSCAD einfach viel billiger als EPLAN und deshalb hat es sich auch inzwischen gut verbreitet. Ich habe mit WSCAD angefangen und musste dann aber wegen Kundenwünschen auf EPLAN umstellen.  Wenn man also bei einer Neuanschaffung vor der Wahl steht ob EPLAN oder WSCAD ist EPLAN sicher die bessere Entscheidung weil man diese Dateien aufgrund der weiten Verbreitung für fast alle Kunden verwenden kann (was bei WSCAD manchmal eben nicht der Fall ist). Falls Interesse besteht, ich hätte ein Eplan5Compact version zu verkaufen die auf man P8 upgraden kann. Einfach mailen oder anrufen (01748158839) mfG Christoph


----------



## Herr Mann (11 August 2015)

Nach Rücksprache mit WSCAD soll deren Software in der Ausbaustufe 'Professional' wesentlich umfangreicher sein, als EPLAN Electric P8 Compact. EPLAN soll PC-gebunden sein. Ich meine aber, dass ich das USB-Dongle von einem PC zum nächsten bringen kann. Somit sollte man doch EPLAN auf mehreren PC installieren können, aber wegen dem Dongle nur auf einem PC 'gleichzeitig' nutzen können. Genauso wie bei WSCAD. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Im Moment sind mit die Unterschiede noch zu verwaschen, um mich für eine Version entscheiden zu können. Von WSCAD habe ich eine detaillierte Auflistung, was die Software alles kann. Von EPLAN habe ich nur eine grobe Produktbeschreibung. Gibt es denn überhaupt markante Unterschiede?

@elteg: Danke für das Angebot. Ich denke aber, dass wir neu kaufen werden.


----------



## Wu Fu (11 August 2015)

Das ist ein viel diskutiertes Thema.
Eine direkte Gegenüberstellung dürfte schwierig sein.
Der gewichtigste Vorteil von E-Plan ist sicherlich die Verbreitung. Hier ist die Frage wie wichtig das für euch ist.
Wir haben WSCAD im Einsatz und sind sehr zufrieden damit. Wir haben selten die Anforderungen haben in E-Plan zu liefern (HLK-Branche).
Speziell im HLK-Bereich kann vermutlich E-Plan nicht mit WSCAD schritt halten.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## UniMog (12 August 2015)

Wir haben Eplan und WS-Cad....... WS wollen wir verkaufen bzw. abgeben weil fast nur Eplan bei und läuft


----------



## elteg (12 August 2015)

Hier ein Angebot von EPLAN für das Upgrade :


" Sie besitzen eine EPLAN  5 Compact Lizenz in der Version 5.20. Es gibt 2 Update-Möglichkeiten: 
- *Einzelupdate* auf die Version Electric P8 Compact zum Preis von  *900,- EUR*

- Abschluß eines *Software-Service Vertrages* (beinhaltet die Zusendung der aktuellen Electric P8 Version)
  Mindestvertragslaufzeit: 2 Jahre
  Beinhaltet über den Zeitraum der Vertragslaufzeit die kostenfreie Zusendung aller Versionen unmittelbar    
  nach Erscheinen. Darüber hinaus haben Sie unbegrenzten Zugriff auf unsere Support Leistungen
  (eine detaillierte Übersicht finden Sie ebenfalls im Anhang). *Preis: 610,- EUR jährlich "

*mfG Christoph


----------



## elteg (12 August 2015)

Die Software kann auf jedem modernen Rechner installiert werden und wird per USB-Dongel geschützt, das ist richtig, also einfach Dongel umstecken von Rechner zu Laptop und umgekehrt. Wenn Ihr für Automobil-Zulieferfirmen arbeiten wollt, kommt Ihr um Eplan nicht herum weil die Schaltpläne mit zugehöriger Datei geliefert werden müssen, damit Änderungen und Anpassungen beim Kunden nachträglich und später möglich sind.
Übrigens @ HerrMann, die Software ist gleich neu nach dem Update (neue DVD,neuer Dongel) und man hat 2 Jahre Support wenn man will, was ich bei Eplan8 dringend anrate.


----------



## elteg (12 August 2015)

Die Software kann auf jedem modernen Rechner installiert werden und wird per USB-Dongel geschützt, das ist richtig, also einfach Dongel umstecken von Rechner zu Laptop und umgekehrt. Wenn Ihr für Automobil-Zulieferfirmen arbeiten wollt, kommt Ihr um Eplan nicht herum weil die Schaltpläne mit zugehöriger Datei geliefert werden müssen, damit Änderungen und Anpassungen beim Kunden nachträglich und später möglich sind.
Übrigens @ HerrMann, die Software ist gleich neu nach dem Update (neue DVD,neuer Dongel) und man hat 2 Jahre Support wenn man will, was ich bei Eplan8 dringend anrate.


----------



## elteg (12 August 2015)

"Im Moment sind mit die Unterschiede noch zu verwaschen, um mich für eine Version entscheiden zu können. Von WSCAD habe ich eine detaillierte Auflistung, was die Software alles kann. Von EPLAN habe ich nur eine grobe Produktbeschreibung. Gibt es denn überhaupt markante Unterschiede?"

Wie schon von einigen angedeutet liegt der markante Unterschied darin dass Eplan eben die Markdominanz hat !
Wirklich produktiv arbeiten kann man erst wenn man auf vorhandene Projekte zurückgreifen kann und man sich im Lauf der Zeit eine Datenbank aufgebaut hat. Es wird vermutlich selten vorkommen dass jemand WSCAD verlangt anstatt EPLAN, umgekehrt aber schon.
Eine spätere Umstellung auf ein anderes CAE ist praktisch ein Neuanfang und mit erheblichen Kosten und Arbeit verbunden (ich rede aus Erfahrung), deshalb sollte man sich gut überlegen in was man von Anfang an investiert. Wenn Ihr nur kleine Schaltpläne malt könnt Ihr auch andere billige Software nehmen wie Autocad und es gibt sogar Freeware in diesem Bereich.

mfG Christoph


----------



## computershooter (13 August 2015)

ich habe qelectrotech frei, elwin 30 euro. bcad 100 euro. 
qelectrotech hat schone symbole und kan sehr schnell zeichnen, 
elwin has no symbols but makes nice lists for wiring etc


----------



## UniMog (14 August 2015)

Update von Eplan 5.7 oder P8 unter V2.2 lohnt sich nicht. Die nehmen für jeden Versionssprung ..... Geld.....
Ich wollte mal eine P8 Version 1.7 Prof. bei Ebay für 1900 Euro kaufen....... Mit Updates und Umschreibgebühr wäre eine neue Vollversion billiger gewesen.
Mit dieser Preispolitik ist Eplan eine richtige Schweinebacke.

Wir haben mal bezahlt für Eplan Prof. 12.800 Euro + Wartungsvertrag 1900 pro Jahr und muss für min. 24 Monate abgeschlossen werden.

Jetzt haben wir noch ProPanel (3D) gekauft

3800 Euro + Wartungsvertrag 610 Euro pro Jahr und muss für min. 24 Monate abgeschlossen werden.
Jedes Softwarepaket hat einen eigenen Wartungsvertag und kostet Geld..... Weil man damit viel Geld verdienen kann
gibt es jetzt viele Updates und jedes Jahr eine neue Version......... 

Eplan in der großen Stufe kostet richtig Kohle........ und eine Compact Version mit 40 Seiten ist MÜLL


----------



## elteg (14 August 2015)

@ UniMog : Das ist jetzt aber völlig am Thema vorbei, es ging ja um WSCAD oder EPLAN Compact, nicht um EPLAN Professional. Für den Maschinenbau (nicht für den Anlagenbau) sind 40 Seiten durchaus ausreichend und man kann sich auch behelfen in dem man mehrere Schaltpläne mit jeweils 40 Seiten macht ( z.B. für jeden Schaltkasten einen).     Die Artikeldatenbanken usw, die man in der Regel vom Kunden oder Hersteller bekommt, funktionieren einwandfrei und auch sonst ist alles wie bei der grossen Version nur eben für kleinere Anwendungen bestimmt. Sie deswegen als Müll zu bezeichnen ist schon sehr subjektiv. Wenn die eigene Firma später dann größer wird kann man immer noch auf die große Version umsteigen (so war es bei mir der Fall) und man kann all seine Projekte weiter verwenden, das ist ein riesen Vorteil ! Das EPLAN keine Billigheimer ist steht ausser Zweifel aber genauso wie alle Marktführer werden sie es sich auch leisten können. Siemens SPS zu programmieren ist ja schließlich auch kein Schnäppchen und das Geschäft mit den Updates blüht in jeder Software-branche. Nebenbei bemerkt bekommt man bei einem Update-Vertrag immer die neueste Version (ohne Mehrkosten) und der kostet bei der Compact lediglich 610€ im Jahr, also immer schön sachlich und Themabezogen bleiben.


----------



## elteg (14 August 2015)

@ UniMog : Das ist jetzt aber völlig am Thema vorbei, es ging ja um WSCAD oder EPLAN Compact, nicht um EPLAN Professional. Für den Maschinenbau (nicht für den Anlagenbau) sind 40 Seiten durchaus ausreichend und man kann sich auch behelfen in dem man mehrere Schaltpläne mit jeweils 40 Seiten macht ( z.B. für jeden Schaltkasten einen).     Die Artikeldatenbanken usw, die man in der Regel vom Kunden oder Hersteller bekommt, funktionieren einwandfrei und auch sonst ist alles wie bei der grossen Version nur eben für kleinere Anwendungen bestimmt. Sie deswegen als Müll zu bezeichnen ist schon sehr subjektiv. Wenn die eigene Firma später dann größer wird kann man immer noch auf die große Version umsteigen (so war es bei mir der Fall) und man kann all seine Projekte weiter verwenden, das ist ein riesen Vorteil ! Das EPLAN kein Billigheimer ist steht ausser Zweifel aber genauso wie alle Marktführer werden sie es sich auch leisten können. Siemens SPS zu programmieren ist ja schließlich auch kein Schnäppchen und das Geschäft mit den Updates blüht in jeder Software-Branche. Nebenbei bemerkt bekommt man bei einem Update-Vertrag immer die neueste Version (ohne Mehrkosten) und der kostet bei der Compact lediglich 610€ im Jahr, also immer schön sachlich und Themabezogen bleiben.


----------



## UniMog (15 August 2015)

Oh Mann.... Das es um dein Compact geht ist mir klar.
Das war ein Beispiel was auf einen zukommt aber das du keine Erfahrung hast sieht man schon an der Aussage 40 Seiten reichen.... Und die Artikeldatenbank bekommt man vom Kunden... Ne ist klar.





elteg schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt bekommt man bei einem Update-Vertrag immer die neueste Version (ohne Mehrkosten) und der kostet bei der Compact lediglich 610€ im Jahr, also immer schön sachlich und Themabezogen bleiben.



Du bist ja ein helles Kerlchen.


----------



## elteg (17 August 2015)

@ UniMog : Ich fände es angebracht wenn Sie sich an die Forum-Regeln halten und sich etwas zügeln könnten. Das Thema ist WSCAD oder EPLAN Compact (siehe unten)...  und dem Fragesteller reichen 40 Seiten, aber wahrscheinlich unterstellen Sie dem jetzt auch dass er keine Ahnung hat ? 
Oder geht es hier etwa um Ihr WSCAD ? 


UniMog schrieb:


> Wir haben Eplan und WS-Cad....... WS wollen wir verkaufen bzw. abgeben weil fast nur Eplan bei und läuft




Thema: WSCAD Prof. oder Eplan Electrical P8 compact (gleicher preis)


Herr Mann schrieb:


> Ich greife das Thema nach langer Zeit nochmal auf.
> Wir stehen nun auch vor der Entscheidung "WSCad Suite Professional (EE-Expert+CE-Advanced+El-Lite)" oder "ePlan P8 compact+Mounting Panel". Preislich liegen die beiden Versionen nah beieinander. Leider bin ich mit der Gegenüberstellung der Features überfordert. Mir ist lediglich aufgefallen, dass WSCad Projekte in z.B. englisch übersetzen kann und ePlan in dieser Ausbaustufe nicht. Und ePlan ist auf 40 Seiten beschränkt, was für uns ausreichend ist.
> Kennst noch jemand Unterschiede? Ach ja ... Kundenvorgaben gibt es z.Zt. noch nicht.
> Ich bin für jede Info dankbar


----------



## Blockmove (17 August 2015)

Meine Meinung hierzu:
Die compact Version von EPlan mit 40-Seiten ist wirklich extrem knapp.
Besonders wenn noch Schaltschrank-Aufbau / Bestückung hinzukommen.
Die Geschichte mit der Aufteilung auf mehrere Pläne ist Murks. Dann kannst du nämlich deine Querverweise von Hand eintragen.
Wenn wirklich 40 Seiten reichen, dann reicht auch qelectrotech zum Zeichnen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## elteg (17 August 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> .... Und die Artikeldatenbank bekommt man vom Kunden... Ne ist klar.
> 
> Ja, genau so ist es wenn man namhafte Kunden hat wie z.B. BMW hat (ohne jetzt weiter mit Ihrer grossen Erfahrung diskutieren zu wollen).
> Viele Firmen wollen eben keine fremden Bauteile in den Schaltschränken haben weil sie bei Wartungs und Reparaturarbeiten auf vorhandene Lagerbestände zurückgreifen müssen/wollen.
> ...


----------



## elteg (17 August 2015)

Ich bin von Compact auf Professional umgestiegen (vor mehr als 15 Jahren) weil ich vom Maschinenbau in den Anlagenbau gewechselt bin. Es ging hier ja nur um den Start, und dafür geht Eplan Compact allemal... auch wenn man zwischen den einzelnen Schaltschränken die Querverweise manuell machen muss wie Blockmove richtig sagt. Dafür habe ich mir aber Standard-Querverweiseseiten gemacht die ich immer wieder verwendet habe. Es geht halt einfach um 3000€ oder 12000€, dafür kann man dann schon mal ein bisschen improvisieren. Wie gesagt nicht im Anlagenbau, da wirds zu kompliziert aber da kann man sich auch die Professional-Version leisten weil es um große Aufträge geht. Wie schon geschrieben, für ein paar kleinere Schaltkästen malen gibt es auch Freeware.


----------



## elteg (17 August 2015)

Nachtrag : Die 40 Seiten-Einschänkung ist ja nur bei automatisierten Seiten, Zeichnungsseiten sind frei (z.B. Schaltschranklayout oder Textseiten, manuelle Querverweisseiten u.s.w.). Nochmal ich vertrete hier nicht EPLAN oder WSCAD sondern ich würde nur nicht zuerst 3000€ in WSCAD stecken wenn ich später vielleicht sowieso auf EPLAN umsteigen muss....das ist meine Meinung, und die habe ich geäußert weil das die Frage war.


----------



## UniMog (17 August 2015)

elteg schrieb:


> Ja, genau so ist es wenn man namhafte Kunden hat wie z.B. BMW hat (ohne jetzt weiter mit Ihrer grossen Erfahrung diskutieren zu wollen).
> Viele Firmen wollen eben keine fremden Bauteile in den Schaltschränken haben weil sie bei Wartungs und Reparaturarbeiten auf vorhandene Lagerbestände zurückgreifen müssen/wollen.
> Deshalb bekommt man bei Aufträgen von dort die aktuelle Artikeldatenbank mit den vorgeschriebenen Artikeln.
> Davon abgesehen brauchen sie nur bei z.B. Siemens anfragen und dann bekommen sie ebenfalls die EPLAN-konforme Artikelbank.



BMW .... na dann werde ich mal vor Ehrfurcht erstarren.
Und das man von Siemens EPLAN-konforme Artikeldaten bekommt unglaublich.... Ich dachte immer die gibt es nur im Data Portal..... 



elteg schrieb:


> Falls Interesse besteht, ich hätte ein Eplan5Compact version zu verkaufen die auf man P8 upgraden kann. Einfach mailen oder anrufen (01748158839) mfG Christoph



Wer hier was verkaufen will..... das lassen wir mal 
Ich kann nur jedem davon abraten eine so kastrierte Version wie Compact zu kaufen weil man sich schon ärgert bevor das erste Projekt abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## elteg (17 August 2015)

UniMog schrieb:


> BMW .... na dann werde ich mal vor Ehrfurcht erstarren.
> Und das man von Siemens EPLAN-konforme Artikeldaten bekommt unglaublich.... Ich dachte immer die gibt es nur im Data Portal.....
> 
> tja, dann haben Sie was dazugelernt.
> ...





_






 Zitat von *UniMog* 


Wir haben Eplan und WS-Cad....... WS wollen wir verkaufen bzw. abgeben weil fast nur Eplan bei und läuft



_

warum wollen Sie denn dann WSCAD verkaufen wenn es so toll ist ? Übrigens ein altes WSCAD hätte ich auch noch denn wie offenbar Sie auch habe ich den Fehler gemacht damit anzufangen. Allerdings hat es damals nur 800DM gekostet aber trotzdem habe ich bei der Umstellung 2 Jahre Arbeit verschenkt. Anyway, ich schlage vor wir lassen es gut sein, offenbar sind Sie ja der schlauere.


----------



## UniMog (17 August 2015)

An WS-CAD sind wir durch Zufall gekommen.
Ursprünglich war das mal eine  ELEKTROCAD Professional Version 9.0 doch leider ist die Firma von WS-CAD gekauft worden.
Man wollte erst  ELEKTROCAD in WS integrieren aber das hat alles nicht so geklappt weil es wohl mehr um die Kunden ging als um  ELEKTROCAD.

Auf alle Fälle haben wir dann durch unseren Wartungsvertrag diese *WSCAD SUITE* bekommen und einen zusätzlichen Dongle..........
Vor ca. 2 Jahren haben wir den Wartungsvertrag bei WS CAD gekündigt weil der Preis von 900 Euro auf ca. 1700 Euro pro Jahr gestiegen war.

Ich hätte auch noch eine Treesoft CAD ....... aber die verschenke ich nur an meine Feinde...lach


----------



## bgischel (17 August 2015)

*Bitte...*

Jo... Und nun doch bitte wieder zur Anfangs gestellten Frage zurückfinden und dementsprechende sachdienliche Hinweise für den Threadersteller geben oder das posten hier sein lassen (per PN dürft ihr euch natürlich weiter austauschen  ) Dankeschön...


----------



## winnman (17 August 2015)

Wenn absehbar ist, dass zukünftig nie ein Kunde Eplan einfordern wird, könnte ev. WScad in frage kommen.

Wird das aber nicht 100% ausgeschlossen, würde ich mit Eplan starten, selbst wenn der Anfangspreis etwas höher wäre.
Ein Umstieg auf hähere Version ist dann zumindest von den Daten und Projekten her möglich, also geht dann nichts verloren.

Viel Kunden fordern Eplan (wir selbst auch!).

Vereinzelt kann man sich mit Firmen helfen die die WScad Pläne "abmalen" aber die Qualität bleibt da meist hinen.


----------

